# Tagged Sauger



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i was fishing the hocking yesterday and caught a 16 inch Sauger that had a green tag in its back. It was a WV stocked fish and i guess im getting a trout pin for reporting the fish, heres the pic


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Really cool man. I would expect some cash (not a lot). you may want to post this in the Southeast section too.


----------

